# sexing animals with a pendant



## Tristis (May 23, 2006)

i was talking to Roy Pails at the vic expo about sexing GTP, he told me about this sowing needle on a peice of cotton that you dangle over the animal and it tells you the sex. at first i though he was crazy until i tryed it at home with my snakes. all i can say is that it works!!! i was amazed. 
for those of you who want to try all you do is get a lenght of cotton string and tie a sowing needle ( i used a silver ring it works better ) to it so it makes a pendant. all you do is dangle it about 3cm over the animal keeping your arm and hand very still. if the ring swings around in a circle its a female and if it swings in a line its a male. i did this to 30 snakes and 10 monitors and it worked 100%. its well worth a try.


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

Pfffftt I think somwone is pullin' your string mate. LOL


----------



## Jonathon (May 23, 2006)

Hahahahahahahahaha LMAO


----------



## BeardyBen (May 23, 2006)

im a believer tristis!!!!!


----------



## Tristis (May 23, 2006)

hey i was like you guys when i was told. all i can say is dont knock it till you try it.


----------



## Kersten (May 23, 2006)

I was told to do the same thing with a ring over my belly when I was pregnant with my daughter....I think someone's takin the mickey....question is was it Pails...or you? :wink:


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 23, 2006)

I find this is an accurate measurement.
Depending on the size of the pendant & the amount to chest hair visible, the species is generally from the Divorceius Middleagea Hasbeenus genus.
I believe that only the males of the species display the pendant in hopes of attracting a mate.
The females of this genus are identifiable by their 'feathered' & streaked mane as well as the wearing of short denim skirts or stretch jeans.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 23, 2006)

hahaha, you must be greek or italian, blackdog.


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 23, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> hahaha, you must be greek or italian, blackdog.


Nah - just recently single again.
It's scary out there when you're in your 40's!


----------



## Retic (May 23, 2006)

Roy does have a very good sense of humour.


----------



## raptor (May 23, 2006)

Dont knock it have used this method with a gold ring has something to to with magnetic poles it does work.


----------



## Retic (May 23, 2006)

Yeah a friend of ours did it on my wife when she was pregnant, it showed she was going to have a girl, she had twin boys


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

thats an old urban legend that has been going on for years. I first heard about it when I used to breed parrots years ago...

thing is even if you throw the needle and cotton away and guessed blindfolded... 
you have 50% chance of getting it right or wrong... thats the reason that people seem to think it works...


----------



## Tristis (May 23, 2006)

all my snakes have been probed and i had a 100% right. i even got my mum to do it as she hates snakes and doesnt know what sex anything is all the ones she did are right.


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

raptor said:


> Dont knock it have used this method with a gold ring has something to to with magnetic poles it does work.



Neither gold or silver are magnetic, so that can not be the way it works. :lol:


----------



## jack (May 23, 2006)

put your brains in gear folks... this kind of stupidity really riles me.... to focus on a few folks points: raptor, gold is not influenced by magnetic fields, the only magnetic metals are iron, nickel and cesium..if a gold ring was influenced by magnetism then you didnt get what you paid for!
Tristis, where is the science that demonstrates that a magnetic field exists around a living organism, let alone that the magnetic field spins in one sex and alternates between poles in the other...


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 23, 2006)

...and let's all join together and NOT buy petrol tomorrow, thus forcing the Petrol Stations to lower their prices out of fear of going broke...


----------



## Tristis (May 23, 2006)

i dont no how it works. just try it, what harm is there in trying it. can you explain why every snake i sexed was right. all 30 snakes have been probed and match the resolts of the pendant.


----------



## Glimmerman (May 23, 2006)

FRODO is that you ?????? :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

> I was talking to Roy Pails at the vic expo about sexing GTP, he told me about this sowing needle on a peice of cotton that you dangle over the animal and it tells you the sex



All I can say to that is.. if thats the way Roy Pails sexes his animals I definitely wouldn't be purchasing anything from him :roll:


----------



## Linus (May 23, 2006)

this is the same as the pendulum method of "fortune telling". If you already know the answer, your subconsious causes minute movements in the string to generate the movement you want to see. Its a self-fulfilling prophecy. Thats my opinion anyway. Try it with 30 animals you don't know the sex of and see how it goes. I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Tristis (May 23, 2006)

i thought of that.so thats why i got my mum to sex some she hates snakes and wont touch them. she doesnt know the diffrence between a chlidren python and a water dragon. even she got them right


----------



## Magpie (May 23, 2006)

Was it you or her deciding if the needle was swinging or circling?


----------



## Linus (May 23, 2006)

well if you mum does the whole lot and gets the same answer then i have no idea!! 

Can you do the same thing with stocks and let me know which ones to buy??


----------



## Retic (May 23, 2006)

Please refer to my earlier post
'Roy does have a very good sense of humour. :lol: '



Colin said:


> All I can say to that is.. if thats the way Roy Pails sexes his animals I definitely wouldn't be purchasing anything from him :roll:


----------



## Hickson (May 23, 2006)

Last year at ther Gunnedah Bird Sale I saw an old codger (who had just sold a pair of immature Star Finches to some kid) demonstrate this technique with a crystal on a bit of string.

Except he was serious. One of the other guys nearby said he does that every year.

As someone who used to do that to pregnant women, I can tell you it's a rort! I know use more accurate methods of determining the sex of unborn kids.



Hix


----------



## Slateman (May 23, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## steve6610 (May 23, 2006)

pmsl........

i was told the same thing by another well known reptile breeder and seller, they also are talked about a lot on here and have a online reptile supply business, 

just because you think it's stupid doesn't mean it can't work, 

i challange everybody that has made fun of this post to get out their needle and thread and go try it, and then get somebody that doesn't know the sex of some of your reptiles to try it also, unless your willing to try it how will you really know if it works, then come back here and post your results, i'm sure if enough of you take the time to prove it false or true we will all know the truth, 
how stupid will everybody look if it does work, but my guess is that most of you won't do it because it might make you look silly, 

unless you try it you will never know...........

cheers,
steve..........

ps. this post wasn't made to have a go at anybody or to get anybody into a post war with me, i also am not trying to say anybody is wrong or right, i'm just stating my opinion and that i'm aloud to do................. i myself haven't tryed it so won't comment on the fact that it works or not..........


----------



## Parko (May 23, 2006)

A bit of Great dividing range bushies superstition that does actually work in my opinion, If you see yellow tailed black cockatoo's flocking and squawking above the trees in an unusually chaotic manner it will usually be followed by either snow, hail or at the least a very cold change. This has nothing to do with what you are all talking about but i decided i should let you all know anyway.


----------



## Wrasse (May 23, 2006)

I didn't believe in water divining, until I saw that it does work, and it doesn't matter what the material used for the divining is either.

Equally, nothing to do with the subject at hand, other than to show, odd unbelievable things, can in fact, work.


----------



## Magpie (May 23, 2006)

So is it a crystal, a needle or a gold ring that works?


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

Perhaps a lead fishing sinker LOL


----------



## steve6610 (May 23, 2006)

hey magpie,
thats a great question, how about you try them all out and lets us know which one works the best, ( joke ) 

pmsl............


----------



## Magpie (May 23, 2006)

Being a person who is certainly not afraid of looking the fool, I tried it on my bredli.
Both are in cages that are tall enough for me to rest my hand on the top of the cage whilst holding the thread.
Holding my hand still in this way, the needle failed to swing or circle. Does this mean my bredli have no gender at all?
If i took my hand off the top of the cage, the needle moved in a random manner.


----------



## Parko (May 23, 2006)

Your Bredli are most likely transexual Mags.


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

Maybe they are too young to be sexed PMSL 

I love this thread keep it going guys!!! HAHA


----------



## Retic (May 23, 2006)

Trust you to have asexual Bredli :lol: 



Magpie said:


> Holding my hand still in this way, the needle failed to swing or circle. Does this mean my bredli have no gender at all?
> If i took my hand off the top of the cage, the needle moved in a random manner.


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

What if your snake is gravid? will it confuse the needle?  HAHAHA :lol:   

LMFAO


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 23, 2006)

The Mystical Powers Of Animals

True Story.

My Coastal Carpets can tell me the weather.
I am so 'in tune' with & have such a 'link' with my animals that I can get an understanding of prevailing weather conditions just by the 'feel' of my animals.

If my Coastals are wet, then my 'sixth sense' tells me it's raining.
If my Coastals are hot, then my 'snake sense' tells me its sunny.

I believe the 'secret' to my 'powers' is my 'use' of inverted commas...


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

You've got silly snakes then Bigblackdog, my snakes get out of the rain and thermoregulate themselves well enough so they don't get hot, just staying at a comfortable warm temp.


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

I prefer to use the Burea of meteorology website to tell me if it's raining or sunny


----------



## munkee (May 23, 2006)

That means you are placing your trust in their gold rings and pins to divine the weather waruikazi.......


----------



## Hickson (May 23, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> I prefer to use the Burea of meteorology website to tell me if it's raining or sunny



Are they the ones that get me burinated off?



Hix


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

What the hell is 'burinated'?


----------



## jordo (May 23, 2006)

> What if your snake is gravid? will it confuse the needle?


Well Roy selled me a "male" bluetongue using this method and it had bubs. I have also tried it and it seemed to work, but I'm not really a believer in that sort of stuff so I don't use it.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (May 23, 2006)

What a load of rubbish, 

though research has shown that it works - how it works is - that you know the sex of the animal, and your brain plays tricks and moves the item in the direction you most believe, try it on 100 unsexed snakes, then probe them, i'm sure your 100% success rate decreases to a guess.


----------



## reptilemart (May 23, 2006)

haha, this thread is gold 
What if the snake is a hermaphrodite (Sp?) ?

Also, what about those Bynoes Geckos that clone themselves?

I think Roy was putting **** on you  What's the bet that he doesn't sex his GTP's this way when pairing them up


----------



## star11 (May 23, 2006)

Well I can't say I have tried to sex my animals this way....yet....but I can say from a Natural Therapist's point of view that the use of pendulums are very successful to determine tension and imbalance in the body. There is no doubt that there is some sort of energy that comes from living organisms...whether or not it can determine sex....I will have to wait till I get home....hehe.  

magpie: try something heavier on the end of the string....you need weight forit to work.


----------



## jordo (May 23, 2006)

> Also, what about those Bynoes Geckos that clone themselves?


...not clones just populations of females.


----------



## Sdaji (May 23, 2006)

I have a couple of snakes I'd prefer to be the opposite gender of what they currently are. If I make the pendulum swing in the manner of my choice, will it change the sex of the animal beneath? I haven't tried, but I'm reasonably confident that I can made such a pendulum swing however I want it to.

Can I use a sexing probe to weight the string, instead of a needle?


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

star11 said:


> Well I can't say I have tried to sex my animals this way....yet....but I can say from a Natural Therapist's point of view that the use of pendulums are very successful to determine tension and imbalance in the body. There is no doubt that there is some sort of energy that comes from living organisms...whether or not it can determine sex....I will have to wait till I get home....hehe.
> 
> magpie: try something heavier on the end of the string....you need weight forit to work.



:shock: HAHAHAHAAAAA   LMAO!!!!    I love it i really do :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (May 23, 2006)

jordo said:


> > Also, what about those Bynoes Geckos that clone themselves?
> 
> 
> ...not clones just populations of females.



The parthenogenetic Bynoe's geckoes do clone themselves, jordo. The ones around today are clones of animals which lived over 100,000 years ago! Very cool. It would be fun to give someone a dozen parthenogens and ask someone to pendulum them


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> I have a couple of snakes I'd prefer to be the opposite gender of what they currently are. If I make the pendulum swing in the manner of my choice, will it change the sex of the animal beneath? I haven't tried, but I'm reasonably confident that I can made such a pendulum swing however I want it to.
> 
> Can I use a sexing probe to weight the string, instead of a needle?



 :lol: AAAHAHAHAAHA!!!  Oh man my sides are hurting and i'm just about in tears   :lol: HAHAHAHAAAAAA


----------



## star11 (May 23, 2006)

Whch part was funny mate?


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

> There is no doubt that there is some sort of energy that comes from living organisms...



   :lol: BAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA :lol:   LMAO


----------



## jordo (May 23, 2006)

cheers Sdaji.
I had an image of a bynoe splitting into 2 bynoes :lol:


----------



## star11 (May 23, 2006)

I think it's funny that you think that's funny   :lol:


----------



## jordo (May 23, 2006)

> I think it's funny that you think that's funny


If your talking to me its because my emoticons don't work and I only know how to type ":lol:" 

Is everyone high today? theres been a lot of laughing.


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

:lol: No worries, I'm always happy to share a smile around   :lol:


----------



## Hickson (May 23, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Can I use a sexing probe to weight the string, instead of a needle?



Good call !




Wairukazi said:


> What the hell is 'burinated'?



This was a joke, for people like Sdaji and Magpie (and Greebo if he's reading)who might appreciate the humour. And anyone else who gets it.

And Reptilemart : the correct English is AN hermaphrodite.
Not that anyone really cares. I'm just a pedantic little prick.



Hix


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

jordo said:


> > I think it's funny that you think that's funny
> 
> 
> If your talking to me its because my emoticons don't work and I only know how to type ":lol:"
> ...



That button that opens the window with the smiles doesn't work ATM. You have to open the Post reply link and then you get all of them. :wink:


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

Hix said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > Can I use a sexing probe to weight the string, instead of a needle?
> ...



I think i get it now... Is it when the burea gets it wrong and it Pisses down as in 
*B*ereau *unrinated*
Burinated?


----------



## Nagraj (May 23, 2006)

The *ideomotor effect* is a psychological phenomenon wherein a subject makes motions unconsciously, especially while attributing the motion to a paranormal or supernatural force in which he/she believes.


----------



## OuZo (May 23, 2006)

If Roy was joking then he does it to everyone!



> this is the same as the pendulum method of "fortune telling". If you already know the answer, your subconsious causes minute movements in the string to generate the movement you want to see. Its a self-fulfilling prophecy. Thats my opinion anyway. Try it with 30 animals you don't know the sex of and see how it goes. I'd be interested to know.



I thought of that when we first found out we went to Phil's house and tried it on a few of his animals. The bigger the animal, the better the result. It sounds stupid but on his big Bredli you could see that it was actually propelling itself in circles and it certainly wasn't me moving it that much! It got bigger the longer I left it there. I've had a lot of trouble doing it on small animals and pretty innacurate results but anything of a decent size seems to work lol. And more evidence to support that it s not necessarily influenced by the person holding the string: Phil accidentally "busted" himself by letting it slip that the one I was trying it on was the male childreni...it kept spinning in circles and if anything I was trying to get it to go back and forth to prove it right lol. When I gave in to the idea that it didn't work Phil told me that he was messing with my head to make sure I wasn't doing it on purpose and that it was actually the female - hence the circles. I don't know what it is but it definitely works in some situations, but then agan, when we tried it on Bex's beardies I couldn't get it to work lol. Who knows :shock:



> Being a person who is certainly not afraid of looking the fool, I tried it on my bredli.
> Both are in cages that are tall enough for me to rest my hand on the top of the cage whilst holding the thread.
> Holding my hand still in this way, the needle failed to swing or circle. Does this mean my bredli have no gender at all?
> If i took my hand off the top of the cage, the needle moved in a random manner.



Mags at first I sat there waiting for the needle to magically start moving itself around but worked out that if you give it a push to start off with it will go from there lol. For each animal I tried it both ways...first I would start it off spinning in small circles and see what it ended up as, and then start it again back and forth and see what it ended up as. Time and time again (on snakes) it would be right. For eg: on a female it would stay in circles when I started it in circles and would go into circles when started as a back and forth movement.

Strange but true :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

Hrrrmmmm.... what if it goes into more of an oval shape J/K LOL

I guess i'll give it a go when i get home but i'm still a sceptic!!


----------



## jordo (May 23, 2006)

thanks waruikazi


----------



## Magpie (May 23, 2006)

> This was a joke, for people like Sdaji and Magpie (and Greebo if he's reading)who might appreciate the humour. And anyone else who gets it.




I got it Hix and found it quite punny really.


----------



## Nagraj (May 23, 2006)

Well for all those who swear that it's an accurate method of sexing animals there's a million dollars waiting for you to collect if you can carry out the sexing accurately under strict scientific conditions.
What are you waiting for?


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 23, 2006)

Nagraj said:


> The *ideomotor effect* is a psychological phenomenon wherein a subject makes motions unconsciously, especially while attributing the motion to a paranormal or supernatural force in which he/she believes.



While the *idiot effect* is when you believe that Roy Pails sexes his animals like this in the real world!


----------



## Parko (May 23, 2006)

Well i have no opinion really on pendulums and most of that new age stuff, but yellow tailed black cockatoos can definately sense a change in air pressure or something along those lines to tell them when it is about to snow, knowing it is about to snow they then gather togethor to roost ensuring they dont get stranded in snowstorms. Living in an area where this species is common i have observed this behaviour many times. In other words i formed my opinion from experience. Many other locals here know this, whilst city types laugh when told.
Before the recent Tsunami in south east asia deer were seen to be heading for high ground in unusually large numbers, they seemed to know it was coming. People who believed these indicators may have survived if they too headed for high ground, the sceptics who had no scientificly based reason to be sceptical would drown and not really be laughing any more, they'd be sortta making a gurgling noise for a few seconds but not really laughing.
These examples are given not to show that all old stories are true, just to show that sometimes people in particular areas can know stuff about reading nature that people from other areas wouldn't have had opportunity to experience and so they will belittle this knowledge out of their own ignorance. Sometimes the sceptics are really the ones believing in myth as they haven't formed their opinions on observation.
As for the weather bureau they dont give precise forcasts for the precise region around my house which has a different altitude and climate to town just 30km's away. The other day the weather bureau predicted it'd be ''cloudy, the possibility of rain and fine'', no bullcrap that's what they said, they definately have the weather worked out those fella's do.


----------



## OuZo (May 23, 2006)

> While the idiot effect is when you believe that Roy Pails sexes his animals like this in the real world!



And the *rude effect* is when I bitch slap you for calling people idiots on a public forum


----------



## munkee (May 23, 2006)

I wouldn't bother trying to convince people about things they want to believe. This is a broad reference to no one in particular. I think untill people can back up claims they make with solid evidence from approved testing methods then it is still purely advice. 

If people want to believe in something they will regardless of everything else.


----------



## Retic (May 23, 2006)

I don't think it is news that a great many animals are able to sense impending disaster or changes in weather. As far as a pin or crystal being able to sex a snake, I remain sceptical but always willing to be convinced.


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 23, 2006)

OuZo said:


> > While the idiot effect is when you believe that Roy Pails sexes his animals like this in the real world!
> 
> 
> 
> And the *rude effect* is when I bitch slap you for calling people idiots on a public forum


 :twisted:


----------



## Hickson (May 23, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> I think i get it now... Is it when the burea gets it wrong and it urinates down as in
> *B*ereau *unrinated*
> Burinated?



Took me a while to understand what you were saying.......no, you didn't get it.
Sorry.




Mags said:


> I got it Hix and found it quite punny really.





Hix


----------



## Parko (May 23, 2006)

That is right Boa, it has become fairly well accepted by many, but interesting that after i posted my comments on black cockatoos it inspired a few jokes about the weather by sceptics... By the way i dont believe in the pendulum thing as i've seen it not work accurately probably as many times as i've seen it work. But don't make fun of Black cocky's bro, they different.


----------



## Hickson (May 23, 2006)

Some people may have missed a comment I made in my first post in this thread, so I'll say it again:

*I used to do this as a party trick with pregnant women many, many years ago, to tell the sex of their unborn children.

It is a rort!

I could make it spin or swing at will. And if I really concentrated I could keep it stationary (but never, NEVER do that over a pregnant belly).*
Believe in it if you want. That's up to you. Just don't get upset if people laugh at you when if they catch you sexing something that way.



Hix


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 23, 2006)

I wish I had read the entire thread before I tried this 
I just tried to insert a gold ring on a length of string in my snakes cloaca.

THE RESULT:
I don't know yet, how do I get the ring out?


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 23, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> I wish I had read the entire thread before I tried this
> I just tried to insert a gold ring on a length of string in my snakes cloaca.
> 
> THE RESULT:
> I don't know yet, how do I get the ring out?


 :lol:


----------



## BeardyBen (May 23, 2006)

> But don't make fun of Black cocky's bro, they different.


word Parko....... word brother  never mess with a black cocky  Unless you are wearing your neutral gang colours


----------



## krusty (May 23, 2006)

i know some blokes the use that method and say it works.
i tryed it on my wife with our to kids and it worked.


----------



## Parko (May 23, 2006)

Glad someone heard me BeardyBen, respect fella :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Its like roulette.. red or black. with the pendant its male or female  
when you only have two choices of course you'll be right some of the time... 
but its hardly scientific or conclusive :roll:


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 23, 2006)

well i for one belive it to work.. and thats all i'm going to say about that...
oh and no it doesnt work with pregnent or gravid people/animals.. unless your pregnent with females... the reason for this is say you have a gravid beardie... you'd have males and females in there so the energies would get all mixed up and you wouldnt get a straight answer.. same with someone giving birth to twin boys or just one boy for that matter... you have both male and female energy so you wouldnt be able to get a straight answer... and yeah i guess it would be the same for Hermaphrodites...
Megz


----------



## BeardyBen (May 23, 2006)

> Glad someone heard me BeardyBen, respect fella


Peace out Homie you the shiznit Parko for shizzle!!!


----------



## raptor (May 23, 2006)

Gold and silver have trace elements of nickle and tin hence are able to be detected with a strong enough magnet poles could be wrong call it energies, You dont have to hold it suspend it from a mount hence take away all the chance of you moving it.

Have seen my wife do this type of thing for many years and has never been wrong.

Doubt disbelive whatever each to his own.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 23, 2006)

> I believe the 'secret' to my 'powers' is my 'use' of inverted commas...



agreed


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 23, 2006)

Couldn't be any worse then the outcome of some people using methods like probing. Buy a probed male and find it lays eggs a year later.
I have seen it done and it worked on pregnant women so who is to say it won't work on a snake? You all seem to dismiss it as an Urban legend but have no proof that it dosen't work,As the saying goes "The proof is in the pudding".
If this dosen't work then how do you explain rubbing a gold ring on a stye?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 23, 2006)

Geez guys....... such doubters here.... it only works when saturn is in the aries constellation, and the moon is full! DUH!!!



-Henry


----------



## nickvelez (May 23, 2006)

a few months ago i was told of this divining approach to sexing. I was told it was used to sex day old chicks and the guy suggested that I should attempt to sex my snakes using this approach. haven't got round to it.. yet. He also suggested using it on developing eggs.


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

LMAO I can't belive how far this thread has come!


----------



## raptor (May 23, 2006)

Gold ring on a sty works everytime so does the wart potato thing


----------



## ize (May 23, 2006)

Hey i tried it on myself and guess what????????
Im a boy ----now all i gotta do is learn to pee standing up 
muwahahahahaha


----------



## OuZo (May 23, 2006)

ize you could be a boy for all i can tell of your username lol.



> now all i gotta do is learn to pee standing up



In which case I hope you're a very young boy :lol:


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 23, 2006)

Hix its not a party trick unless it involves ping pong balls


----------



## Hickson (May 23, 2006)

Hix


----------



## jack (May 23, 2006)

sir isaac newton is the only thing spinning...in his grave!

pendulum motion has nothing to do with an energy source near an object, it has a lot to do with gravity...a needle cannot spin in larger or faster circles whilst suspended, as this would involve energy being created and would be violating the first law of thermodynamics...
living organisms do not produce magnetic fields (though they may become charged with an electrostatic force and also may create a miniscule electric field)...

someone offered a million dollars to the person who could proove this phenomenom, and to that i add my entire collection of herps...plus the cages


----------



## africancichlidau (May 23, 2006)

Then I saw her needle, Now, I'mmmm a believer ............ Roflmbao


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 24, 2006)

We did an experiment when I was pregnant with my daughter. 

We had no idea at that time if she was male or female, and we did three tests. I held the ring over my belly....circles...my friend held the ring over my belly....circles.....we suspended the ring from a contraption we made (no human interference) over my belly.....circles....

6 months later I had a baby girl...weird huh?

I've experienced some seriously weird poop in my life, so I never discount anything 'paranormal'. I could tell you some stories that would have you pooping yourself.


----------



## zen (May 24, 2006)

This is very interesting, as much for peoples responses to something they don't understand as for the actual phenomena itself  

I'm going to test it empirically tomorrow & get back to you all.

Who's offering the million bucks?
What herps have you got Jack? 
Would you deliver or would I have to pick up? :lol: 


I'd like to hear some of those stories Antaresia Lady. 


Thanks for the bushmans tip for a cold snap Parko. 
I'll keep my eyes peeled for that one. 8)


----------



## krusty (May 24, 2006)

i think it just comes down to each to there own you believe or you dont.


----------



## Nagraj (May 24, 2006)

krusty said:


> i think it just comes down to each to there own you believe or you dont.




Not really. You can believe the world's flat all you like but it will never be so.


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 24, 2006)

Nagraj said:


> krusty said:
> 
> 
> > i think it just comes down to each to there own you believe or you dont.
> ...



What?!?!?! :shock: 
Prove it!


----------



## Linus (May 24, 2006)

So can anyone say if Roy actually uses this has a real sexing method? Some people seem to be saying that he does while other think it is laughable. Would be interested to know.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 24, 2006)

I've got crystal balls and they seem to work OK...

J.


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 24, 2006)

hey Antaresia Lady
i'd be interested in hearing some of your stories...
cheers
Megz


----------



## waruikazi (May 24, 2006)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I've got crystal balls and they seem to work OK...
> 
> J.



Mine are made from steel  :lol:


----------



## OuZo (May 24, 2006)

I'm going to make a contraption that I can attach to something stationary (or stationery...I always forget :lol and go for the mil! Any ideas on a contraption anyone? PHHHHIIIIILLLLLL!!!!!! Can I borrow some wood? Again?


----------



## Wrasse (May 24, 2006)

The Gold Ring on sty thing has proven merit. Heat is actually beneficial to the curing of a sty. By rubbing the ring on the sty (preferably rub the ring on something else and get it warm first) the heat transfer helps to heal. You can apply heat to a sty with a finger dipped in warm water first, or a rubbed coin, or anything else that produces heat at a comfortable temperature to achieve the same results.


----------



## munkee (May 24, 2006)

a stye is a bloked tear duct yes? anything that unblocks the duct would be suitable for it wouldn't it? the gold ring theory/claim would stem from the fact all married people tend to have them and are conviniently available to use. 

The heat may loosen the blockage but I don't think that the heat itself will promote healing (exception of increased blood flow and the such).

I tend to stick with classical medicines as they are a proven system as opposed to natural remedies. I would stick with probing snakes and xrays for visibly unsexable monitors as they are more clear cut. I doubt many people would take the spin of a ring as a conclusive sexing of an animal they plan to buy. 

My opinions of course....


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 24, 2006)

Steel balls? Wow. Do they make a noise when they bang together? Are they magnetic?


----------



## Wrasse (May 24, 2006)

A Sty is a blocked eyelash follicle, ends up as a little pimple. Heat is the doctors recommended first line of attack treatment. If the heat isn't applied early enough, then the sty can develop further. The pimple happens, gets a head, pus, yada yada yada...


----------



## waruikazi (May 24, 2006)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Steel balls? Wow. Do they make a noise when they bang together? Are they magnetic?



Well stell is a ferrous metal so yes they are magnetic, and they are fantastic for hanging ove pregnant women to tell the sex of their baby. they even work for twins as one can go in circles and the other can swing in a line!

LMAO


----------



## munkee (May 24, 2006)

Hmmm thought it was blocked tear duct. Live and learn. 

Cheers


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 24, 2006)

Now that's something I'd REALLY like to see - the mental picture is awesome! How would you go for triplets? I suppose it might work if you lived in Iron Knob...

J.


----------



## waruikazi (May 24, 2006)

That's simple J. You just get a prince Alfred and you have three!


----------



## Moreliaman (May 24, 2006)

My advice is, dont try it with a brick !


----------



## star11 (May 24, 2006)

Well, last night I gave it a go.......and.....well put it this way, I don't think we should throw away our more conventional ways of sexing our animals. I surely wouldn't want to buy a snake sexed this way.

As far as a magnetic energy created by living things....hmmm...no proof to support that, but I do believe that we all create energy. Heat, as mentioned earlier, is a great example of one that can be proven using science.


----------



## munkee (May 24, 2006)

To clarify Star11 we don't create energy we convert energy from another higher energy source. Mass and energy are always conserved energy just changes states.

Humans do generate electrical impulses due to muscle movements and nerve impulses and the such. Magnetic fields are linked to electricity often (not always) but the electricity levels produced by animals are smaller by orders of magnitude to what would affect items people are mentioning. 

Using a Kender compass for an example, the Kender will point both arms in a direction spin around with their eyes closed untill they stop. Due to the iron in their blood the direction they stop facing is most likely north. Logical eh?


----------



## Sdaji (May 24, 2006)

Any pendant believers care to put their money where their mouths are?


----------



## star11 (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, that makes sense munkee :wink: 
What I wanted to say was EMANATE (release) but I didn't know how to spell it. LOL
p.s. Who the hell is Kender?...


----------



## africancichlidau (May 24, 2006)

> Can I borrow some wood? Again?



Yeah hon, it'll be worth it for the entertainment value 

You can tell I'm bored tonight, I actually read the last 2 pages of this thread


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 25, 2006)

I'm too old to bother with a Prince Alfred - I think I'll just stick to singles & twins. And it's so cold here at the moment I don't think I could get a good swing up anyway... maybe it's just a summer thing...

Actually, I'm with you Afro...

J.


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 25, 2006)

i'm not a betting person but i recon if you brought me over some of your clones i could give it a go 
nah but seriously i'll have a go.. if you want to i'll have a go doing it from here... you pick up a certain animal and i'll tell you if its male or female...
Megz


----------



## Nagraj (May 25, 2006)

Reptilegirl said:


> ... you pick up a certain animal and i'll tell you if its male or female...




That's a 50/50 chance and far too easy. If you want to impress us tell us what the species is, what sex it is, what colour, what age and when it last ate.
:wink:


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 25, 2006)

it would be harder but it could be done... i'd just need to draw up some things...  
i'd also have to trust the person on the other end so when i guess right they dont lie and say nope i'm wrong


----------



## munkee (May 25, 2006)

> Yeah, that makes sense munkee
> What I wanted to say was EMANATE (release) but I didn't know how to spell it. LOL
> p.s. Who the hell is Kender?...


A Kender is a fantasy species from dragonlance novels I had read a few years ago. I remembered the compass part and thought it similar to the gold ring/needle theory being said here.


----------

